# Does IFC censor or edit movies?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a movie I've been trying to get for a while that my TiVo just recorded from IFC. Normally I would just delete it and wait for it to pop up on one of the premium channels, but I really want to watch it. I know it has commercials, but does IFC otherwise edit or censor their movies? If it's just the commercials then I can get rid of those, but if it's censored or edited then I wont bother.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... Just noticed a little banner at the start that says "we never edit movies for content or time" so that answers part of the question. Now just need to figure out if they censor their movies?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I've seen full frontal nudity on IFC, in that respect they don't censor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK. Was mainly wondering about language, but if they don't censor nudity then I'm guessing they don't censor language either. Nothing worse then hearing John McClain say "Yipee Ky Yay Mother Camper".


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> OK. Was mainly wondering about language, but if they don't censor nudity then I'm guessing they don't censor language either. Nothing worse then hearing John McClain say "Yipee Ky Yay Mother Camper".


I'm thinking that if they claim they don't censor for content, it would be a completely false claim if they did censor for language (which is clearly content)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Alrighty then I'm convinced. It's a keeper.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So what movie?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

One of the movies that seemed to be on TV all the time when i was youger was National Lampoons Vacation. On a whim, I found in playing on IFC several months ago. Lets just say there's a lot of that movie not fit for normal cable that I had never seen before, including Beverly D'Angelo 

As you've already found out, IFC movies are totally uncut and uncensored.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> So what movie?


Terminator 3. Trying to watch all of the old ones before the new one comes out. Caught #1 on HBO or something a while back, #2 was on Netflix, but this is the first time I've run across #3 and I want to watch it soon.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

tatergator1 said:


> One of the movies that seemed to be on TV all the time when i was youger was National Lampoons Vacation. On a whim, I found in playing on IFC several months ago. Lets just say there's a lot of that movie not fit for normal cable that I had never seen before, including Beverly D'Angelo


European Vocation on IFC FTW.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Terminator 3. Trying to watch all of the old ones before the new one comes out. Caught #1 on HBO or something a while back, #2 was on Netflix, but this is the first time I've run across #3 and I want to watch it soon.


Same here. The next day I recorded Road Warrior. I wanted to watch a few of the old /originals before seeing the new ones, Genisys and Fury Road. IFC has some pretty great movies. Well, T3 is debatable, but RW is a classic.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> One of the movies that seemed to be on TV all the time when i was youger was National Lampoons Vacation. On a whim, I found in playing on IFC several months ago. Lets just say there's a lot of that movie not fit for normal cable that I had never seen before, including Beverly D'Angelo
> 
> As you've already found out, IFC movies are totally uncut and uncensored.


To see "more" of Bev, you've got to get the VHS or 4:3 DVD!! All the widescreen versions are cropped.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Or you can just Google it.


----------

